# Avatar, Pandora's floating mountains



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright so its time to play around and start with something i havent seen before so im going to attempt to make the floating mountains of pandora. The plan is having GS that is carved mounted on the back and sides of the tank and to support the center floating mountain is going to be wires which im going to turn into vines so it looks like it is floating in the center of the viv. Right now im siliconeing the fake rocks onto the backgound that are supporting the center carved rock made from styrofoam. This is just a practice build with about a 30something tall aquarium. My plan is if this comes out good want to do it on a much larger scale with tubing run to the center rock to add a floating waterfall and a fogger to make it look like its from the movie. So heres the start will keep it updated but anything to help me out will be appreciated.


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

I had the exact same idea a while back, but never got around to it 

Points i thought about while planning:
- Make the floating rocks bowl like: carve them so there would be place for soil
- If you put a draining hole for the bowl mentioned above, the water that comes out of it will keep the vine that is "holding" the floating rock hydrated and will allow moss growth on it.
- Use stainless still wires for the support structure of the vines - Copper might hold at first, but as the flora grows and the soil holds water it will get heavy.

I am very happy someone is going to execute this idea, even if it's not me 
good luck - Subscribed!


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD. I read the title and went Holy shit this will be an amazing build!!!

Already subscribed.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Theres another option for levitating your mountains.

Have you looked in to fishing line (their are lines that are thin and clear and can easily hold up to 40lbs or more)? Its clear and you could easily hang them from your cieling, this obviously wouldnt work for anything you want to put a waterfall in to. Also, if you installed eyelets in to your floating mountains you could attach the line there to allow for easy replacement/swapping. You could use this method for 'satellite' boulders and the like.


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

Although it's a great idea for frogless vivaria, I think that would be dangerous for the frogs. Unlike wired solution, those suspended rocks could swing and move if a frog jumped on them, then potentially lose balance and fall.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

This could turn out very cool, and inspire a new style of vivaria, or could end up extremely tacky.....I will wait patiently 

On another note, why is everyone so scared of frogs falling these days? They live in trees and do fine. No need to worry about them falling to their death lol.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

gonna be interesting and whats gonna be the lucky frog thats gonna get the tank


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Well right now i am using aluminum wire which i beleive to be 14 gauge which is still bendable but also is pretty sturdy as of right now i siliconed the support mountains in place and took the wire and created a hook of sorts and hooked them in then used some super strong epoxy and lined the hole that they went into and where the exit for extra strength. I also didnt want to much wheight in the main rock so i just did little planters if i want to add some low growing vines to drape off the edges but im thinking just trying to get some moss on the top. 

As for you Grimm i really hope that it doesnt come out tacky im gonna pay alot of attention to detail and try to make it look as accurate as i can without taking away from the stability of it. 

This is just a practice one in a smaller tank right now if it comes out good and keeps the stability i want to then make a much larger one maybe in a 55 for bigger and add the waterfall in the center floating rock so it looks like the movie!! 

Im also wondering if anyone who has done a fake rock can answer me this? Would it be better to use unsanded grout then add a tinted drylock or just add the tinted drylock to the foam or maybe just the unsanded grout??? 

Heres a pic of what i have together right now next comes the finishing of the rocks.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Also for frog type im thinking maybe some azureas to keep with the avatar look! LOL Now i just need some miny dragons for them to ride around!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I second the fishing line idea, would be a stronger illusion similar to avatar. Very clever and unique idea, no mater how you do it, I am excite to see the outcome.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought about that as an alternative but the fishing line can sometimes act as a fiberoptic and show very brightly under the light so wanted to stray from that unrealistic 1950's movie look. thats why i went with the wire vine idea. If there is some serious probelms with wheight im going to make a pvc tube that runs to the wall from it and epoxy in place which will add strength and wont be visible from the front. Just trying to give an illusion of floating.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> This could turn out very cool, and inspire a new style of vivaria, or could end up extremely tacky.....I will wait patiently
> 
> On another note, why is everyone so scared of frogs falling these days? They live in trees and do fine. No need to worry about them falling to their death lol.


I've been reading a lot about ppl worrying about there frogs falling too. My Leucs fall all the time trying to jump from the top of a branch to the front of the glass and there all just fine.

I'm interested in seeing out this turns out cuz i've see aquariums with this same theme and they turned out awesome!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Almog said:


> Although it's a great idea for frogless vivaria, I think that would be dangerous for the frogs. Unlike wired solution, those suspended rocks could swing and move if a frog jumped on them, then potentially lose balance and fall.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


The frog would have to be very unlucky to hurt itself b/c that isn't that tall of a viv so there isn't a great area for them to fall from. Can't wait for this to happen!!! I might have to steal your idea someday!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea ive been hearing alot about that too!? Have no idea why these things have survived thousands of years with no problem and they even evolved to be super bright to make sure no to get eaten. So a whole 2 foot fall wont hurt them especially on leaf litter and substrate under that! They also wheigh next to nothing! 

Also on the build im equally excited to see how this comes out i have a picture in my head what i want so might possibly cry/smash it if it is stupid looking! Just got the first coat of drylock on and looks pretty good! So we will see.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

im putting in big tank in the spring and have a few ideas to go along with it that could work perfectly in a avatar tank


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Well im open to all suggestions on what to do ive been planning as i go!


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

I currently do not own frogs neither have I watched frogs in the wild, so the notion of frogs falling is just a thought i had, that's all 
If experienced froggers say it's not an issue, i'm more than happy to be corrected.

By the way, the Hallelujah floating mountains are inspired for an actual region in the Hunan province in China, called Sky Columns;










Also, China actually changed the name of this place to Hallelujah Mountains as a tribute to the movie!


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

soldier said:


> Also for frog type im thinking maybe some azureas to keep with the avatar look! LOL Now i just need some miny dragons for them to ride around!


Once you build a larger enclosure, you could get a dwarf gecko of some kind for the "dragon" look.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY!! I LOVE WEIRD!!
this is looking great already!! 

you'd need a blue williamsi for a blue dragon.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I think its a great idea. I wonder if the pdf's would use the flying islands though. This seems like an excellent build for some tree frogs, I know they will perch on the floating rocks. I just put my Green TF's in a 20H from a 20L and I like it.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I might also put some thumbnails in there so that the top would get used. I also have the fake rocks covered in the drylock and am waiting for it to dry then of to start the vines thats will be attaching all them together! I also ordered so more plants been looking at the movie trying to get the same colors but in smaller plants and also using alot of ferns and mosses and vining plants.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i haven't read the whole post yet but just wanted to write this.
if it is going to be wet copper and aluminum are bad choices because of some sort of chemical reaction with water over time. pretty sure of this. the copper will turn green after awhile though.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Well as for the wire it itself will not been seen or get wet im using it as a basis for the vines as support since simple string will not suffice for holding in place. So i used the wire and am covering with silicone and coco fiber, peat and whatever so it gives it a more natural look. Thanks though yea i was gonna use the copper because its used for most water attachments in the home but its tends to be alot more plyable and bends easily and weakens quick if bent!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

So heres a quick update of what i have done so far.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Glad I decided to keep an eye on it! Way to camouflage the wire! Looks great.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks alot you i just took the wire and twisted 2 pieces together to add strength to it then i covered in silicone and the peat mix then did the same to some string and rapped around making vines which helped hide it alot!!! Just have to add some dangly vines hanging from them and start adding everything else!


----------



## Joeman (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a pretty sweet looking tank.

Gets some awesome plants in there and share the pictures =) you will have some pretty happy frogs


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats my plan im putting almost a field of red cryptos at the bottom to try and recreate the plants in the begining that fold up and some et ferns and whatnot on the bottom. As for the tree tops some really low growing ferns and mosses so they look like tree tops! 

Trying to put that feel of largeness on top as if the were real and on the bottom the forest floor! Hope it turns out good! Thanks for the post though


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking good. My plan for when I get my display tank was to make like taller rock sturcture coming from the bottom of the tank and have some large and small mountains plus have a dark spikemoss on the floor with fog on top to make it look high up but it really isnt. I also think thumbs would be best for these tanks because I cant see and azureus ultilizing the floating mountains ect


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

This looks really awesome! I hope you plant some vines on those rocks so that the real plants grow around them . The idea is awesome too. Just wish you had a 75 or a 46 bow to put it in so that there are more "floating islands". Subscribed-- Nick


----------



## swampy459 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know its too late to use this in yours, but if you have a water feature you could use the "floating spigot" idea where the water travels up the glass tube and out around the sides, hiding the glass tube...


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking pretty cool, I did something a little similar, although my rocks weren't floating...
check out my build thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61360-btrslg-20gl-vert-build.html


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome idea!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

nschmitz06 said:


> This looks really awesome! I hope you plant some vines on those rocks so that the real plants grow around them . The idea is awesome too. Just wish you had a 75 or a 46 bow to put it in so that there are more "floating islands". Subscribed-- Nick


Yea not yet have to wait till i move that was the plan to have a large tank so i could do a bunch and have the water feature i wanted to do but i just am using this as practice to see if it was possible! I am planning on the plants also Thanks


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

swampy459 said:


> I know its too late to use this in yours, but if you have a water feature you could use the "floating spigot" idea where the water travels up the glass tube and out around the sides, hiding the glass tube...


That is a really good idea maybe on the next tank but that would also add stabitiyy to it but i would prolly try and redo that design a little and try to heat it up and flatten in to more like a waterfall than a steam like a clear drip wall


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

butterslug said:


> Looking pretty cool, I did something a little similar, although my rocks weren't floating...
> check out my build thread
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61360-btrslg-20gl-vert-build.html


Thanks i looked at yours and really like the coloring you had put on yours wish you could have painted mine!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Well im going to start the initial planting soon! Have soom of the plants just waiting on an order from NE Herp and have to say they have had the best plants ive seen healthy and very full!!! I ordered a bunch of cryptos from them to try and recreate the spinny plants from the movie when he first encounters that rhino thing. So the best i could find is a red crypto to try and make a little field of it. Also want to plant low growers so it gives the illusion and the plants wont touch the mountains. Damn this is tricky


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I would just love to see the top of the rocks mossed out. Why didnt you do the whole backwall and the side panels?


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Well i just figured that it would take away from them and they really wouldnt look as if they were floating and adding that lower bottom i was trying to do that. Im still thinkingof painting the back and sides just so its not clear but not sure yet


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

soldier said:


> I thought about that as an alternative but the fishing line can sometimes act as a fiberoptic and show very brightly under the light so wanted to stray from that unrealistic 1950's movie look. thats why i went with the wire vine idea. If there is some serious probelms with wheight im going to make a pvc tube that runs to the wall from it and epoxy in place which will add strength and wont be visible from the front. Just trying to give an illusion of floating.


This is awesome, the title made me go "Wwwooooahhh niiiiice!"
I would have suggested the latter idea from above. I would have done the background and side walls with foam at least 2/3 of the height of the tank, and had thin aluminum rods as the sole source of support that are stuck into the back of the floating mountains and are secured to the glass somehow at the back..probably would have to be a flat piece of aluminum welded to the rod. I'd not make the rods too long...even like 6" would still give the floating illusion. If the rods were thin enough it would not be noticeable and you could have a bit of moss draping over them just in case (to get super crazy you could bend the rods randomly just a tiny bit so they wouldn't be so starkly contrasting)

Either way you do it this build is genius! Can't wait to see more


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

At least the back, but still idk. Its like we are getting a tease of what its going to be, but I guess we have to sit back and enjoy the show. A light bulb just went off in my head, I think this would look great in a hexagon tank or something more vertical. Maybe if you had the wire coming from the top or bottom of the tank opposed to side to side.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> At least the back, but still idk. Its like we are getting a tease of what its going to be, but I guess we have to sit back and enjoy the show. A light bulb just went off in my head, I think this would look great in a hexagon tank or something more vertical. Maybe if you had the wire coming from the top or bottom of the tank opposed to side to side.


Yes it would look great in a vert or a taller larger tank thats what im hoping to do but since just practice im trying smaller than working to make it larger! I know i really wanted to do a full planted background but the depth of the tank really cut back on what i could do! I want to do this huge!! Until then this is what i have so trying to make it look good just to inspire people and help them if they want to make something themed!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

flyingSquirrel said:


> This is awesome, the title made me go "Wwwooooahhh niiiiice!"
> I would have suggested the latter idea from above. I would have done the background and side walls with foam at least 2/3 of the height of the tank, and had thin aluminum rods as the sole source of support that are stuck into the back of the floating mountains and are secured to the glass somehow at the back..probably would have to be a flat piece of aluminum welded to the rod. I'd not make the rods too long...even like 6" would still give the floating illusion. If the rods were thin enough it would not be noticeable and you could have a bit of moss draping over them just in case (to get super crazy you could bend the rods randomly just a tiny bit so they wouldn't be so starkly contrasting)
> 
> Either way you do it this build is genius! Can't wait to see more


I was actually going to go with that same idea but was going to use PVC pipe but since it was a smaller tank i decided to go with this route. When i do my larger tank with this idea i want to do that same thing because the moutain tops will be whole planters and have waterfalls in them like the movie. The wire i used is strong since i twisted multiple together but with the wheight of all that i will need support so thanks for posting!!!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok so this is the first of the planting i still have an order coming so dont hate to much! LOL Its still kinda bare btu gets the general idea of what i want to portray! Its hard with the room constraints to have the plants i want but this is what i have so far! Any suggestions please write it! Sorry fro the typing errors been drinking! Very stressful doing this! LOL


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I will also have better pics soon have had my camera on VGA so its taking lOW LOW resolution pics!!!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

nice build, good to see the creative stuff to steal ideas from.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Now that I see it, its cool that you didnt throw a BG. I dont think people would be able to see that its floating. Your build just gave me an idea. LOL.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

soldier said:


> Yea ive been hearing alot about that too!? Have no idea why these things have survived thousands of years with no problem and they even evolved to be super bright to make sure no to get eaten. So a whole 2 foot fall wont hurt them especially on leaf litter and substrate under that! They also wheigh next to nothing!


Thats because they finally evolved enough to read and they found the internet and learned it is dangerous for them...just like geckos from the desert have found out they can not live anymore on sand..why they now live in Condos with carpet and tile only. A New Subdivision was recently discovered in Phoenix and are popping pop in places like Pakistan and Afghanistan but back on Topic...

Will be interesting to see how it turns out..great to see new Ideas in Vivariums.


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

Lets see some side shots!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Totally awesome...


----------



## Thetrooper81 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was directed to this post by another member (thanks, Equidoc2013) who is also doing an avatar inspired theme because I mentioned wanting to do this floating mountain thing. I have had 2 ideas for support so far:
1) a back wall mounted plexiglas triangle kind of like a shelf support, jammed into the back of the fake rock. Most of this should be invisible from the front.

2) solid wire supports mounted below the fake rock masked as hanging vines with a few dead-end ones also hanging down to take away attention from what would probably end up being a slightly larger support "vine" at the centre (there were several vines hanging down from the mountains in the film). These hanging vines could also hide a small pipe coming up from a pump below the false bottom to create the water feature down from one of the rocks.

I think I'll just sit back and see how this comes out now someone else is doing the hard work! hehe.  
Looks awesome already and the idea of linking almost horizontaly to mountains out of shot (up against side) is definitely a plus for stability.


----------



## moraki (Nov 5, 2011)

jpstod said:


> Thats because they finally evolved enough to read and they found the internet and learned it is dangerous for them...just like geckos from the desert have found out they can not live anymore on sand..why they now live in Condos with carpet and tile only. A New Subdivision was recently discovered in Phoenix and are popping pop in places like Pakistan and Afghanistan but back on Topic...
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it turns out..great to see new Ideas in Vivariums.


Ya this is exactly like the argument i hear about falling crested geckos, on other forums. A Species found in the wild generally at least 30 feet off the forest floor, in the higher reaches of a forest canopy. And everyone on Pangea thinks a 1 foot fall is dangerous or more than 1/4 inch of water is a drowning hazard. 



But anyway, back on subject, i like the stiff vine approach. While fishing string could be used, i think bent steel wire, then covered with fiber would look great. 

Then again if anyone wanted to take this to the extreme in measures, you could in theory float an island with some strong magnets. Ive seen this done with a few sculptures. Generally a hollow metal sculpture is being repulsed by strong electromagnets, forcing it to float in place.


----------

